# [Filipino NR] Richard Jay S. Apagar 8.50 3x3x3 Average



## Kaozty (Jun 6, 2013)

8.50 official Rubik's Cube average by Richard Jay S. Apagar!!!

This is new NR of Philippines!!!

I'm posting this for Brest's Reconstruction


----------



## Brest (Jun 6, 2013)

*Richard Jay S. Apagar* - 8.50 3x3x3 av5 - Cubao Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' L2 U2 R2 F' R' B R L' D' F U' L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2

y2 x // inspection
r' R u' F2 R (U' D) // cross
y R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R U' y R U' R' // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.71	66	5.64	73	6.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.23	16	4.95	18	5.57		Cross+1/F2L	50.9%	40.0%	38.3%
F2L	6.35	40	6.30	47	7.40		F2L/Total	54.2%	60.6%	64.4%
LL	5.36	26	4.85	26	4.85		LL/Total	45.8%	39.4%	35.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' L2 U2 R2 F' R' B R L' D' F U' L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2

y2 x // inspection
r' r u' u r' R u' F2 R (U' D) // cross
y R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R U' y R U' R' // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B U' R F2 L2 U2 L' U L R' U' F

z2 // inspection
L F' R' U L2 // cross
y U L' U L U y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.86	59	6.66	65	7.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.33	13	5.58	15	6.44		Cross+1/F2L	44.4%	37.1%	37.5%
F2L	5.25	35	6.67	40	7.62		F2L/Total	59.3%	59.3%	61.5%
LL	3.61	24	6.65	25	6.93		LL/Total	40.7%	40.7%	38.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B U' R F2 L2 U2 L' U L R' U' F

z2 // inspection
L F' R' U L2 // cross
U y L' U L U y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R2 U' U R' U' R u' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



B2 D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B U' R F2 L2 U2 L' U L R' U' F

x // inspection
r' R2 D R D' // cross
U' R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R2' R U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.17	56	6.85	61	7.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.40	11	4.58	12	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	51.0%	34.4%	35.3%
F2L	4.71	32	6.79	34	7.22		F2L/Total	57.6%	57.1%	55.7%
LL	3.46	24	6.94	27	7.80		LL/Total	42.4%	42.9%	44.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B U' R F2 L2 U2 L' U L R' U' F

x // inspection
r' R2 D R D' // cross
U' R U' U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U U y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R // OLL
y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R2' R U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



B' U2 B' R2 U' L U2 R' B2 U' B' D2 F' U2 L2 F B' L2 F L2

y x' // inspection
U r' D' L2 F' // cross
U L U2 L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
y L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.09	55	6.80	61	7.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.26	13	5.75	15	6.64		Cross+1/F2L	34.0%	28.3%	29.4%
F2L	6.64	46	6.93	51	7.68		F2L/Total	82.1%	83.6%	83.6%
LL	1.45	9	6.21	10	6.90		LL/Total	17.9%	16.4%	16.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' U2 B' R2 U' L U2 R' B2 U' B' D2 F' U2 L2 F B' L2 F L2

y x' // inspection
U r' D' L2 F' // cross
U L U U L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
y L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R R2' U2 R U' R' R R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



F' L2 U2 B D' L B D2 L D B U D L2 D R2 D B2 R2 D

y x' // inspection
U x' L2' D' L' // cross
L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
d U R U' R' // 3rd pair
d' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R U' r' d' x r' U r U' D z // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.48	57	6.72	65	7.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.84	11	5.98	13	7.07		Cross+1/F2L	37.6%	35.5%	36.1%
F2L	4.90	31	6.33	36	7.35		F2L/Total	57.8%	54.4%	55.4%
LL	3.58	26	7.26	29	8.10		LL/Total	42.2%	45.6%	44.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 U2 B D' L B D2 L D B U D L2 D R2 D B2 R2 D

y x' // inspection
U x' L2' D' L' // cross
L U U L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U y R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
d U R U' R' // 3rd pair
d' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' U2 R U' r' d' x r' U r U' D z // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.50	57.33	6.74	63.67	7.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.19	11.67	5.33	13.33	6.09		Cross+1/F2L	44.2%	35.7%	36.4%
F2L	4.95	32.67	6.59	36.67	7.40		F2L/Total	58.3%	57.0%	57.6%
LL	3.55	24.67	6.95	27.00	7.61		LL/Total	41.7%	43.0%	42.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.06	58.60	6.47	65.00	7.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.41	12.80	5.31	14.60	6.05		Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	34.8%	35.1%
F2L	5.57	36.80	6.61	41.60	7.47		F2L/Total	61.5%	62.8%	64.0%
LL	3.49	21.80	6.24	23.40	6.70		LL/Total	38.5%	37.2%	36.0%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.09	55	6.85	61	7.67[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.84	11	5.98	12	7.07
F2L	4.71	31	6.93	34	7.68
LL	1.45	9	7.26	10	8.10
```


----------



## o2gulo (Jun 6, 2013)

Brest said:


> ~snip~



Thank you Brest!


----------



## ryn ball (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice solve!


----------

